

Poutsch is Twitter meeting SurveyMonkey  - melkisch
http://techland.time.com/2013/02/25/to-poutsch-your-opinion-matters/

======
olivierlg
I use it on my website to poll my users and it's quite usefule

------
etienne_ad
I look forward to the mobile app

------
olivierlg
Nice guys !

